# Livingston 1/14 with CT,GBIRD and Matt



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Met up with ole Shadslinger below the dam before day light this morning in search of some prime grade A drifting bait. Started out getting one big 10 inch Shad then a Mullet and Buffalo and then we dialed in getting several big Shad at a time.
It was a great bait run for sure. 
We loaded the boat up before 7:30 and I went off to meet CT and crew on the lake and Loy to meet his partner for the day.

We found the drifting grounds covered in fog and very little wind but we set up to pull with the trolling motor.We were off our mark in the fog but caught a couple box fish before moving .Picked up a couple box fish and then Matt had a run on a planer board rig and landed a nice 20 lb. Blue. We caught some more box fish from 7-12 lbs. then a 26 pound blue and a 24 lb, blue later.
I am not sure the total fish count somewhere around 15. Matt keep 6 box fish the rest were released. I only got one pic but CT and Bird can add some.
It was a nice day visiting and testing CT'S custom rod holder bar .


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG on some nice fish


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Good day on the water catching with friends. One is in training but we'll having him captaining the boat in short order.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go. you guys caught some good ones.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That was putting a good hurt on them that day. Y'all made a good catch on a slow day!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> That was putting a good hurt on them that day. Y'all made a good catch on a slow day!


Our bait run paid off for sure, having enough fresh bait to change it after each drift helped. Also while pulling with the trolling motor and using planer boards to get a better spread seemed to help catching a few fish that were out of the boats path. I think the planer boards can be a game changer when you get into suspended fish and can set the baits to that depth and get a wider spread .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

CT, can you show us that custom rod holder, it looks pretty cool and seemed to work great. 

Yes those gizzard shad are all in the river right now.
I spoke too soon on the shad thread. It seems they are making a comeback.
At least right now. 
John and I were convinced that y'all were drifting noodles, lol!
Those planer boards are on my list for sure. Especially after getting some very good results drifting rigs suspended under the boat lately.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice! nice looking blues WTG..


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Can do Loy...I need to take a picture with rod holders mounted. Bird suggested we take a picture while out but forgot about it as we had a bite about that time.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

SS here a pic of rod holder rack. It's 84 inches with 6 driftmaster rod holders mounted.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That does look good. Very well made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

CT said:


> SS here a pic of rod holder rack. It's 84 inches with 6 driftmaster rod holders mounted.


The rubber bumpers on 2 legs makes me wonder, is the whole rack removable?


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The rubber bumpers on 2 legs makes me wonder, is the whole rack removable?


Yes it removable , it has pins underneath the pedestal mounts.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes it's removable like DB said using pedestal seat mounts and latch pins. About 30 sec install and removal. I'll give credit to Custom Marine Concepts for a job well done and reasonable price. I had the idea and he made it better.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is a picture of the rod rack in action.


----------

